Which programs or projects you made donation to? - auslander
======
auslander
My list:

\- Wikipedia, 2 x $20

\- Subler, Mac MKV to iTunes converter/muxer, $20

\- Sublime Text, editor, not donation but ST is usable for free, $80

\- OPNsense, firewall/router, $50

Donating is ultimate approval of the work, it means a lot.

